# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Regarding my thread that said "Windows is Better/Ubuntu Sux"

## user1397

i have already posted this in the cafe, but i only learned about the resolution center recently.

the thread "Windows Is Better" went to the jail before i had time to respond.

bobbybobington had it right the first time, it was:

1.Some crazy social experiment to test peoples reaction.

the mod didn't give me time to let this experiment take its course.  I was going to admit the reason for the thread after a while, so that people would understand.  do you think it could be taken back to the cafe and see where it goes?  it'll be our little secret.  after all, almost no one comes arround here. (in the resolution center) 

No hard feelings, 

erik1397

----------


## KiwiNZ

I have to be convinced that there is a valid reason for the thread.It appears even with the hindsight explanation and attempt to start a flame war.

----------


## user1397

> I have to be convinced that there is a valid reason for the thread.It appears even with the hindsight explanation and attempt to start a flame war.


oh, c'mon!!!  it's just a bit of fun.  its _supposed_ to start a flame war, that at least is my hypothesis.  if it doesn't, then all the rep goes to you, kiwinz.

once i feel that enough flaming has gone by, i could say to the posters:  "yep, you know all of this was just a little psychological experiment of mine, trying to see people's reactions to this kind of statement"  or something like that.

yes? no? maybe? so?

----------


## KiwiNZ

No, we do not encourage flame wars

----------


## jdong

> oh, c'mon!!!  it's just a bit of fun.  its _supposed_ to start a flame war, that at least is my hypothesis.  if it doesn't, then all the rep goes to you, kiwinz


I'm sorry man, we deal with enough around here that it's simply not funny or appropriate to intentionally start a flame war, however innocently intentioned.

----------


## user1397

alright, well it was worth a try.   :Cool:

----------

